# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Nje ndihme ju lutem.

## flaibi

pershendetje
Dua te aplikoj per ne Kanada dhe midis shume kerkesave kerkohet qe te mrosh  angelishten IELTS.A e ka dhene dikush provimin e Ielts ketu ne tirane dhe a mund te ma shpejgoje se ku perqendrohet dhe cfare pyetkesh ka?
flm

----------


## ViKi 24

Ej po ti ca je nga canadaja qe nuk di me shkrujt shqip??hahhahahha

Joke

----------

